# Budwing Mantis(parashendale agrionina)



## Flying_Mantis (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello Everybody! I am Fisherman_Brazil's friend, comes from Taiwan.

Fisherman_Brazil encourage me to publish on this forum and i am here.

Budwing Mantis(parashendale agrionina)

My first time to touch this species,since 2007/5/26.

L1 nymph

















L2 nymph
















This is my blog.

http://tw.myblog.yahoo.com/orchid-mantis


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 19, 2007)

nice babies


----------



## Engraver30 (Aug 19, 2007)

Great pics as usual


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 19, 2007)

Great colors!


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2007)

Welcome. I guess this can serve as your introduction.


----------



## Djoul (Aug 20, 2007)

very nice pictures !


----------



## Fisherman_Brazil (Aug 22, 2007)

Check these out! awsome, isn't it?

way to go, Flying mantis!


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice pic's!


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice! Is it the camera that does that brilliantly, or do you edit it with a great editor?


----------



## Flying_Mantis (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks all~



> Very nice! Is it the camera that does that brilliantly, or do you edit it with a great editor?


Thank you,I always use the photoshop cs2 as the image editor.  

L7 Subadult male











L8 Subadult female


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 24, 2007)

Excellent photographs! You're a great photographer!


----------

